# I thought he was a Demason's Cichlid?



## anythingfishylady1 (May 3, 2010)

*Pseudotropheus Demasoni or Not?*​
Yes 9100.00%NO!! 00.00%


----------



## anythingfishylady1 (May 3, 2010)

So, I thought this guy was a demasoni, however he is already over 3 inches long and according to the description of demasoni's their stripes are very uniform

"The Demanson's Cichlid has the typical Mbuna elongated 'torpedo' body shape. They have alternating vertical bars that are dark blue, almost black and light blue. There are six dark and five light, starting with a dark stripe behind the gill cover and ending with a muted dark stripe at the base of the tail fin. On their head they have three light blue stripes alternated with the two dark ones. One of these dark stripes is between the eyes and the other one runs across the forehead, where it sort of intersects with the very first vertical bar just behind the gill cover. Their "chin" is a medium blue coloring. On the dorsal fin the stripes angle back with the lighter blue ones being thinner than the dark. The tail fin has very thin "horizontal" lines of dark and light blue and the edge is 'outlined' in the light blue and underlined with a dark blue."
-----http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/DemansonsCichlid.php

and my guy doesn't fit the bill, if you'll notice the band on his head does not intersect the first band on his body, and some of his body stripes are intersected or broken and instead of 6 dark and 5 light there are more like 7, thanks for your help!








0

oh, and p.s. he is a male but has no egg spots and from what i've read all of their males have these, also I have Dem's in my tank bought at the same time or sooner and they still look like babies :-? :fish:


----------



## anythingfishylady1 (May 3, 2010)

sorry for all the typing errors, kids spilled bubbles on lap top and fried the keyboard so i had to connect an old one i've used for spare parts, extra keys and such, so it only has about 10 keys left on it, the rest of the keys are just pads and finger memory! thanks for looking


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

anythingfishylady1 said:


> So, I thought this guy was a demasoni, however he is already over 3 inches long and according to the description of demasoni's their stripes are very uniform


Don't believe everything you read on the internet. The vertical stripes are not necessarily uniform at all. But some people are selectively breeding the ones with perfect striping.

Kevin


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I agree with StructureGuy. I've had Metriaclima Pulpican with irregular vertical bars/markings.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

StructureGuy said:


> anythingfishylady1 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I thought this guy was a demasoni, however he is already over 3 inches long and according to the description of demasoni's their stripes are very uniform
> ...


I got slated for suggesting such a thing some time ago on a UK forum! 
Even the importers can disregard fish with not so perfect barring. We have had wild shipments of these and 40% of the offspring can reportedly have unequal barring.
:thumb:


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

saulosi???

here is a pic of a salousi on the profiles that doesnt have perfect stripes:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/i ... id=1&pic=6


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

alanastar said:


> I got slated for suggesting such a thing some time ago on a UK forum!
> Even the importers can disregard fish with not so perfect barring. We have had wild shipments of these and 40% of the offspring can reportedly have unequal barring.
> :thumb:


Yeah sounds about right, a lot of elitist UK malawi forums out there. Thats why I post here... way more easy going and relaxed. 8)


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitely a demasoni...the barring may not be "perfect" like a lot of people look for, but there's nothing wrong with him/her.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Sinister Kisses.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ps. demasoni were line bred to create the perfect barring. When we first received them, about 75% of the F1 fry had irregular barring. Most of the irregular barred fish were sold to stores, with the good barred specimens kept for breeding purposes... it seems this was the general practise across North America.


----------

